# new sabre



## bailey1 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey everybody-- Been awhile since I posted anything. Last time I wrote, my wife and I were looking at a used Wildcat, but 3 or 4 weeks, ago we purchased a new Sabre Silhouette model 290refd. We aare on our second trip with the unit so far, and absolutely love it. This is the first 5er we ever bought, and for meanyway, what a difference in towing over a tt. Would like to hear from other sabre owners.Campon.


----------

